# Fish finder/GPS unit for $700 or less?



## AndrewR (Aug 13, 2008)

This winter I plan on getting a new fish finder/sonar unit for the boat.

Right now I'm using two basic Garmin Fishfinder 240's, one for casting deck and other is next to my steering wheel. 

I am extremely partial to Garmin but can also settle for a Humminbird.

I don't like Eagle or Lowrance. But if the price and value is right, then I can settle for all of the above.


At this point, does anyone know of any sonar/GPS units that sell for $700 or less? A.K.A., I'm not looking for a $1-2,000 "laptop computer" to be mounted on my small streering console.

Need something simple and basic that can get the job done. If Humminbird, I'm NOT interested in the side-image sonar. But if it can be had for $700 or less, then it'd be a nice added bonus!

Please post links, anything you've got or know of. I'll take any brands and models into consideration at this time.

My limit will be $700 or less.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

There are so many that fall in the price range, How do you choose. #-o 

I am curious what you will get. 

What does the linking of the front and the rear unit together really get you in Humminbirds line of fish finders?


----------



## 12ftModder (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is a few I was looking into, havent done much review searching yet.

An Eagle Combo less than $300
https://www.eaglenav.com/en/Products/Fishfinders/CUDA-250-SMap/

A Garmin Unit msrp $535.70
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=148&pID=8053

A Lowrance Unit around $400 (the one I prefer because, 
---Special built-in Lowrance high-detail hydrographic mapping of lakes, rivers, Great Lakes, and U.S. coastal waters with nav aids--)
https://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Marine/Compact-Sonar-Fishfinders/M68C-SMap/


And Humminbird Store
https://store.humminbird.com/browse.ep?cID=688137&filters=chumminbird+ccombo&filters=chumminbird+ccombo&sorter=price-asc&cID=688137&filters=chumminbird+ccombo&filters=chumminbird+ccombo&display_qty=36


----------



## AndrewR (Aug 14, 2008)

Now we're talkin'!  

thanks for the links.

If anyone has others, please post!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2008)

Garmin all the way for the GPS!


----------

